# Doxepin or Sinequan?? Asking here too!



## Vamplady (May 10, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone has any experience with Doxepin or Sinequan? Its an older AD but I started taking 10mg. at night back in October. It helped with some anxiety issues and IBS I was dealing with from the loss of my mother. Well it has done real good. A month ago I told the doctor the fatigue was bad. She said start taking it every other day as you can not get 5mg. tablets. Well I did this and it works but the weight has gone up 15lbs. I am the heaviest I have ever been and its getting me down since one of the reasons my mom died was due to her 450+ lbs. she carried.Don't know if I should get off of this or what I should do? Any ideas or experience would be great!


----------

